# Was able to increase electric bill this month!!!



## Harley (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice increase for most of us in Westerrn Mass!!

http://www.recorder.com/main.asp?SectionID=3&SubSectionID=14&ArticleID=1219&TM=42041.67


----------



## DiscoInferno (Feb 7, 2007)

Had a big hike in MD recently also; mine went up 39%, Baltimore went up 72%.


----------



## Gunner (Feb 7, 2007)

We are lucky up here in Ontario, currently paying 5.5cents/kwhr.  

It still doesn't make up for the fact that just about everything costs more up here, not to mention our hefty taxes. :-/  But heck we'll take whatever we can get :lol:


----------



## Kenny1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Gunner, don't forget to add in our delivery charges, debt reduction charges, etc.

The cost per kWh is like only half the bill.


----------



## Gunner (Feb 8, 2007)

I know, I know just felt like rubbing some salt in the wounds is all.


----------



## Harley (Feb 8, 2007)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> Had a big hike in MD recently also; mine went up 39%, Baltimore went up 72%.




WOW!  Guess I shouldn't feel that bad now!


----------



## jjbaer (Feb 8, 2007)

Gunner said:
			
		

> We are lucky up here in Ontario, currently paying 5.5cents/kwhr.
> 
> It still doesn't make up for the fact that just about everything costs more up here, not to mention our hefty taxes. :-/  But heck we'll take whatever we can get :lol:



so what do you pay per KW-hr when you take the total bill and divide it by the KW-hrs consumed?


----------



## Gunner (Feb 8, 2007)

Good question, I will have to find a bill and see...


----------



## jjbaer (Feb 8, 2007)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Good question, I will have to find a bill and see...



Thr reason I ask is because although we here in Ohio don't have much electricity generated by cheaper hydro, the actual generation cost is about 4.9 cents/Kw-hr here in the Dayton, Ohio area.  Add in all the other fees (transmission cost, tax, etc) and it's about 10 cents/Kw-hr which isn't too bad.....


----------



## jabush (Feb 9, 2007)

Harley said:
			
		

> DiscoInferno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the General Assembly stepped in and cut a deal with BGE to keep the rate hike at 15% for now.  This also includes a monthly surcharge of a few bucks for the next ten years for all rate payers.  BGE will then increase the rates incrementally.  I expext another hike come May of this year.


----------

